
Research: Women Ask for Raises as Often as Men, but Are Less Likely to Get Them - dsr12
https://hbr.org/2018/06/research-women-ask-for-raises-as-often-as-men-but-are-less-likely-to-get-them
======
txsh
Having witnessed sexism at work I have a theory about this. I think men are
more likely to fight for a raise than women.

If a man is turned down for a raise or promotion he thinks he deserves, he can
argue for it and will sometimes be successful. If a woman is turned down for a
raise or promotion she thinks she deserves, no matter how she handles the
issue, people seem to treat it as a case of discrimination.

I’ve seen women quietly leave a company rather than fight for a raise because
they didn’t want to create a controversy.

Sexual discrimination is real and hurts women. I don’t deny that. But I think
making every personnel problem involving a women a case of sexual
discrimination is more hurtful to women than it is helpful. It makes it
impossible for a woman to assert herself without appearing to be an aggressive
feminist.

~~~
vfulco2
I respect your opinion. Thinking out loud, why are they so assertive in
representing their opinions in intimate relations then? Master negotiators in
many instances really with a grab bag of tactics.

------
johnp_
> Women who asked obtained a raise 15% of the time, while men obtained a pay
> increase 20% of the time.

> Asking does not mean getting — at least if you are a female.

Rather: Asking does not mean getting, more so for women than for men.

